# GBAA Spring Turkey 3-D State Championship



## red1691 (Mar 15, 2017)

We the Ogeechee Bowmen will be hosting the GBAA Spring Turkey April 1-2, This shoot WILL NOT BE AT OUR CLUB, we have got a piece of land in Rincon, Ga. that has never been shot on before. I an attaching the flyer in pdf with all the info. If you have questions you can pm me or ask. Ok had to load jpeg, pdf to large to load.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 15, 2017)

sorry, ricky, too far for the geez


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 19, 2017)

There is no link on the website Ricky......


----------



## red1691 (Mar 20, 2017)

I know, I'M trying to get it up for everyone. Trying to contact the web man to get it added.


----------



## red1691 (Mar 21, 2017)

GBAA web site now has the pre-registering for the spring Turkey ready! Go get it done. Hope to see you there.


----------



## red1691 (Mar 27, 2017)

Still time to register on the GBAA web site by Wednesday. It's going to be a fun weekend, Hope to see you there.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 29, 2017)

I may come out of semi-retirement for this one!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 29, 2017)

Maybe some Turkey Wings on the smoker for the Spring Turkey Saturday and Sunday!!!!


----------

